Ask HN: iPhone 8 or 8 plus or X? Which one would you buy if money was no object? - cvaidya1986
======
noncoml
Bases on Apple's track record, and the rumors that X was rushed, I expect X to
have its fair share of "first generation problems".

Hence, if money is not an issue, my recommendation is to get X with Apples
upgrade program; you get apple care+ and in one year you can return your phone
and get the Xs.

------
Finnucane
Probably the 8. Just don't want to carry around anything bigger than that.

------
billconan
I will buy X. I’m interested in developing facial AR app.

------
koolwilly
8

------
mbaha
X

------
tiredwired
X

